# Palm Tree Trimming



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

I trim Palms $10.00 each, if you have a need , contact me. I live in Navarre. And this is time to trim them. Or other bushes, or hedge. Bill's Landscape Group. [email protected], or call me leave message 982 6858


----------

